# Do you shoot?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Who shoots trap? Tell me a little about ur self.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

I shoot about 5 rounds a night, once a week at least. I average 18+ with my .655 restricted choke. It's either smoke em or miss.


----------



## punter (May 11, 2003)

I've been shooting trap and skeet for about 20 yrs. . Shoot a KX-5 Krighoff. Shoot at the world famous Camp Perry, Ohio. Just happens to be in my back yard....


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm looking at getting into some trap shooting. I do some waterfowl, pheasant and deer hunting, as time and money allows. I recently saw some folks trap shooting and it looked like a blast. I am a fairly accurate shot as my father got me into the outdoors at an early age. What I would like is some advice as basic equipment for joining a trap league. I currently own a couple pump shotguns but would like to upgrade to a gun that would be very good for both trap/upland. I would like to keep the costs moderate for a while until I gain more experience and find my personal preferences. I live near the Shooting Park of Fargo so facilities should not be a problem. Thanks!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone shoot around Bismarck?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The way it looks it looks like nobody shoot trap or anything.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

apparently not!


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Just wondering what you guys think. I bought a new O/u 2 weeks ago, and shootin trap the first few times i was hittin around 18 out of 25 with it. Then, went with my roommate tonight, and could not hit anything. like i am talking 5 out of 25 being the best i did. Any tips as to what i may have done wrong, like should i change out the chokes, i have full/imp right now i think. Also,w hat is the patternmaster that i hear about??


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

You are doing just fine. That is the way I shot when I started. With a little experience you will be doing great.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I want to get into this next year to improve my shooting. I might even consider joining a league if I can get some people together.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I shot alot during college, not so much anymore, but we went up againts alot of different colleges, even went down to texas for some. Remember to keep that gun swinging for a good follow thru, I usually shot mod/imp chokes out of my red label for competition.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

it just takes time when u buy a new gun u need to understand that u got to learn where it shoots the best way to do that is see if the people will se it up so u have straight away shots and stand on the middle post. it works, trust me thats how i did it.


----------



## fatduck2 (Jan 28, 2005)

been shooting trap 30+ years. club shoots and ata. something to do when ducks arn't legal and at night. see the target, shoot the target, have fun


----------



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

I've been shooting for about 10 years now and I shoot with a local club. I have competed in a state competion before too. My best so far in that has been 48 out of 50.


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

Started shooting trap late 2003, got into shooting Skeet early the next year. Used to shoot every weekend main Skeet but occasionally a round or two of Trap. Haven't shot since October because of family issues. Haven't went to any local ranges here (just moved here) so I need to get out and shoot. Anyone here from Kansas that shoots Trap & Skeet?


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

i started trap about late 2003 and i shoot for the ata i shoot an o/u and use a IM/full, and i love it its the funnest sport i have ever did and i mean i have did most of them i usally hit 22's and 23's.

Ernie


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

wishiniwerefishin said:


> Just wondering what you guys think. I bought a new O/u 2 weeks ago, and shootin trap the first few times i was hittin around 18 out of 25 with it. Then, went with my roommate tonight, and could not hit anything. like i am talking 5 out of 25 being the best i did. Any tips as to what i may have done wrong, like should i change out the chokes, i have full/imp right now i think. Also,w hat is the patternmaster that i hear about??


I started in trap and skeet in early 2003. I had already posted on this thread, but since it was bumped up and out of date, I deleted and am reposting. I shoot with a squad and usedto shoot trap only the majority of the time. I was alright, my first competition, I hit 42 out of 50 hitting 21 in each round. Since then, I broke my 25 and have come close several other times. Let me tell you, trap is about consistency, don't worry about only hitting 5, and never let it get into your head. It is a mind game and you don't want to think too much. It will lose competitions for you(first hand experience). I must say that trap is a lot easier to lose focus and lose your head, mainly because you shoot once and have to wait for four other shooters to shoot before you get to go again. Heres what you have to do, You focus on your target and your target only, you keep practicing until it becomes automatic and you never thinka bout lead, you just put your beat where it needs to be. I try to not watch anyone else shoot, because by rule of thumb, seeing someone miss makes you realize that you can miss, and you have to go out there knowing what you have to do, and knowing that you are going to break every target that comes out of that concrete house. And when you miss, shake it off, missing should feel like hitting, it should not affect you in a negative way and bring you down, as soon as I miss, I shut my brain off, because I know I will think about it. When you all your targets on the first station, don't think about breaking all of them on the next, take each target one at a time. Jeez I'm really rambling. I'm starting up another thread. Oh and another thing, buy a choke and use it only. My primary trap gun is a 23 year old Remington 1100 with a 26" fixed IC. My main load is #8's. This gun is by no means a dedicated trap gun, but it's like an extension of my body. Get something and stick with it, because it will bring you down. Here's another little story for you. Shooting in a competition a year ago, I went from using that 1100 to my 870 pump, with a modified choke, and I was using #9's, all because I had done bad in a previous competition, I shot 15 out of 25 that round. Next round, I took my jacket off, got some super sport high velocity #8's out of the truck, grabbed the 1100, and went to work. That round I hit 25/25. Get what you think is best and never change unless you are down to your last thread. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Nudiver (Mar 30, 2005)

You can start practicing shooting trap in the beginning but you will never be truly a good shot until you shoot sporting. Old women can shoot good trap. :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

That's true. One question about sporting, when shooting competitively, do you shoot individually or in squads. I know there is some form of sporting clays where its a squad.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I used to shoot a lot of trap but got bored and started shooting sporting clays. Now I am having a lot of fun at shooting.


----------

